# Frequenzumrichter



## smalino (13 November 2015)

Hallo an Alle 

  Da ich hier neu bin zu meiner Person , ich heiße Siegfried und bin 54 Jahre und komme aus dem Raum Ingolstadt  .Ich brauche eure Hilfe bitte ,habe einen Fu von Danfoss VLT 5000 – 4Kw,nun mein Problem nach den XX – mal durchlesen des Manuals habe ich den FU und Motor zum Laufen gebracht .Aber die Drehzahl Steuerung  bekomme ich einfach nicht gebacken .Habe auch keine Einstellungen bei den Parameter gefunden wo ich auf Drehzahl Anzeige umschalten kann, auch mit einem  1k ohm  Ponti  geht  es nicht . Bin mir sicher das es gehen sollte mit den richtigen Parameter aber  ich habe Leiter keinen weg dafür gefunden ,vielleicht auch Zuviel  gelesen  . Der Fu soll doch nur die Drehzahl  stufenlos  ändern mehr will ich gar nicht. Da sind ja zu viele  Parameter die ich nicht brauche ,vielleicht kann mir einer hier aus dem Forum helfen ( Schritt für Schritt )im Voraus vielen Dank.
MFG:. smalino


----------



## dogasel (13 November 2015)

Hallo
Danfoss FU kenne ich nicht , deshalb kann ich dir nicht sagen in welche parameter du was ändern musst. 
1. Max frequenz kontrollieren.
Aber wenn du die frequenz garnicht ändern kannst , dann muss eine feste frequenz parametriert sein.
Alle Eingänge an der Regler abklemmen.
Nur Reglerfreigabe, poti und Vor oder Rückwärts befehl anklemmen.
Dann müsstest du den frequenz mit der poti , zwischen min und max frequenz ändern können.
Wenn du danach die frequenz ändern kannst dann musst du suchen über welche Eingang der befehl für die feste frequenz kommt.
Selbstverständlich muss der wert von der poti auch stimmen.
Gruß


----------



## smalino (14 November 2015)

Guten Morgen an Alle
da ich leider mit dem Fu nicht klar komme würde ich ihn auch gegen einen kleineren 2,2kw eintauschen .Der aber dann auf meinen Motor Vorprogrammiert ist .
im Voraus vielen Dank .

MFG:. smalino​


----------



## Elektricks (14 November 2015)

Hi smalino, du musst das Poti am analogeingang anklemmen, ist dies korrekt gemacht? Als zweites müssen die Parameter angepasst werden, hab die aber nicht im Kopf, da muss ich mal gucken. Grundsätzlich ist ein umrichter nichts für Laien hier sind zwischenkreis Spannungen von 500-700V DC nicht unüblich. Hast du hierzu Erfahrungen oder eine Ausbildung genossen? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## smalino (14 November 2015)

Hallo Elektricks
danke für Deine Antwort der Motor und FU läuft so weit und der Ponti ist auch angeklemmt nur das mit den Parameter bekomme ich einfach nicht gebacken, kann auch nicht auf Drehzahlanzeige umstellen. 

MFG:.smalino


----------



## marlob (14 November 2015)

Beim VLT den Poti auf Klemme 53 oder Klemme 54 anschliessen. Anschlussbild auf Seite 55 im Dokument MG.52.A3.03
Parameter ab 308 bis 314 mal durchlesen und entsprechend einstellen


----------



## marlob (14 November 2015)

Um die Anzeige umzustellen im selbem Dokument ab Seite 65. Dort stehen die entsprechenden Parameter


----------



## doctorVLT (16 November 2015)

Hi,

hier der Link:
http://www.guetzold.com/Downloads/Downloads_zu_frueheren_Serien/VLT_5000_Produkthandbuch.pdf

Ab Seite 65 zu lesen. Kannst jede Zeile individuell einstellen. Dazu Grenzen Gruppe 200 und evtl. Potiskalierung oder Festsollwerte.
In Gruppe 0 gibts noch eigene Skalierung ...z.B statt UPM m/s oder so....Faktor.

Gruß DOC


----------



## smalino (18 November 2015)

Guten Morgen an Alle hier im Forum 
Also da ich den Fu nicht mit dem Poti zur Drehzahl Reglung bringe Probiere ich was anderes.Nun meine frage?.Mus ich die Klemmen wie auf der Skizze Verkabeln ,und sind das an der Klemme 18-32-33 Symbole für Schalter,das der Fu dann mit den (Schalter) 32-33 die Drehzahl ändert im voraus vielen Dank.

Mfg smalino


----------



## marlob (18 November 2015)

Guten Morgen,

wir helfen ja gerne, aber wenn ich das lese 


smalino schrieb:


> ... sind das an der Klemme 18-32-33 Symbole für Schalter


frage ich  mich gerade was für eine Ausbildung du hast?
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wäre es vielleicht besser einen Fachmann ran zu lassen.


----------



## smalino (18 November 2015)

Hallo 
Wehr ist da ein Fachmann kann das ein normaler Elektriker?


----------



## volker (18 November 2015)

wie schon erwähnt solltest du vlt jemanden zu rate ziehen der sich mit sowas auskennt.
ich kenne den vlt jetzt nicht aus der Praxis.
in diesem Handbuch seite 118 ist ein Beispiel wie du den fu mit einem poti betreiben kannst. das mit dem Drehmoment ignorierst du einfach
http://www.digitable.de/pdf-dateien/VLT5000 Projektierungshandbuch.pdf

solltest du 2 Richtungen fahren wollen schau dir auch noch das Beispiel auf seite 111 an. klemme 12/18/19


----------

